# Cannondale Pro Cycling on Vision wheels for 2013



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Not happy with Cannondale made the switch to Vision Wheels for upcoming season.

Cannondale Pro Cycling On Vision Wheels For 2013 | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Don't know about Vision wheels but maybe they got tired of riding on Mavics crappy wheels.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

OR...maybe Vision paid them more than Mavic...which is the case.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

T K said:


> Don't know about Vision wheels but maybe they got tired of riding on Mavics crappy wheels.


What do you mean? Mavic wheels are great!...as long as you are paid to use them and get new ones all the time...


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

the mayor said:


> What do you mean? Mavic wheels are great!...as long as you are paid to use them and get new ones all the time...


Ha Ha! 

Vision Wheels is a division of FSA. FSA have a close relationship with Liquigas and Cannondale... but it mostly comes out about how good a deal the team gets out of it.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I never had problem with Mavic wheels, got a set of SL back in 03 and more than 10K miles still runs great & smooth ( these were on the caad9 & Systems Six).


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

Dan Gerous said:


> Ha Ha!
> 
> Vision Wheels is a division of FSA. FSA have a close relationship with Liquigas and Cannondale... but it mostly comes out about how good a deal the team gets out of it.


FSA...Fails Soon After
Another great brand.....if you're paid to use it and and get new stuff all the time.


----------

